# HELP with microclimate AHS heating



## lsntrc88 (May 17, 2009)

i have a microclimate AHS system for my snake what was in the the vivarium when i was given it but dont understand how it works and does any one no what the flashing red light means cause sometimes it comes on when i turn heat bulb off and sometimes it doesnt and its confusin me HELP plzzzz


----------

